# Socom in Größe S bei 183cm



## dirtjumpbike (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen mir ein Socom zu zu legen, habe eins in Größe S in Aussicht, bin jedoch ca. 183cm groß. Meint ihr das geht noch  ?
Fahre zur Zeit ein Orange 224 in der Größe S bzw. 15".

MfG: Hannes


----------



## iRider (10. August 2009)

dirtjumpbike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin am überlegen mir ein Socom zu zu legen, habe eins in Größe S in Aussicht, bin jedoch ca. 183cm groß. Meint ihr das geht noch  ?
> Fahre zur Zeit ein Orange 224 in der Größe S bzw. 15".
> 
> MfG: Hannes



Wird ein bissl eng würde ich sagen. Das Oberrohr am Socom ist aber relativ lang, könnte also noch gehen wenn Du wirklich kurze Räder magst und mit einer Setback-Stütze arbeitest. M oder L wären aber eher was für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2009)

Wenn du es wirklich klein und verspielt magst, gehts... 
Ich fahr bei 1,86m eine Uzzi in S. Das Socom in der Größe fühlte isch nicht wirklich anders an. 
Aber Grundsätzlich für normalen Einsatz bzw. gar DH-Race würd ich eher zu ner M raten.


----------



## iRider (10. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn du es wirklich klein und verspielt magst, gehts...
> Ich fahr bei 1,86m eine Uzzi in S. Das Socom in der Größe fühlte isch nicht wirklich anders an.
> Aber Grundsätzlich für normalen Einsatz bzw. gar DH-Race würd ich eher zu ner M raten.



Das geht aber nur mit ner Einfachbrücke, bei einer Doppelbrücke haut man sich beim Sprinten tierisch die Knie an. Beim DH-Raceeinsatz würde ich deshalb bei über 1,80 L fahren.

FWIW: das Uzzi hat ein deutlich kürzeres Oberrohr als das Socom!


----------



## deimudder (10. August 2009)

Ich häng mich mal einfach dran. Ich will mir ein Socom zulegen. Ich bin 174cm groß. Fahr zZ ein Big Hit in S. Habe letzte Woche in PdS mal auf mehreren Socom in M gesessen und die Besitzer (alle zwischen 164-178 cm) sagten, dass wäre meine Größe. Mein Händler empfiehlt mir eher S. Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal einfach dran. Ich will mir ein Socom zulegen. Ich bin 174cm groß. Fahr zZ ein Big Hit in S. Habe letzte Woche in PdS mal auf mehreren Socom in M gesessen und die Besitzer (alle zwischen 164-178 cm) sagten, dass wäre meine Größe. Mein Händler empfiehlt mir eher S. Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


Wernn du schon auf mehreren gesessen bist, dann kannst du das doch am besten einschätzen? 
Wenn du eher DH-Race mäßig unterwegs bist, eher ne M... Größer = mehr Laufruhe, Kleiner = verspielter


----------



## dirtjumpbike (12. August 2009)

Hi,

bekomme jetzt doch kein Socom, sondern ein M3 in Größe M.

Hab da mal eine Frage zur Federhärte. Bekomme den Rahmen mit einer 500er Feder (Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer). Ich wiege mit Bikeklarmotten so um die 75kg.
Ist da eine 500er Feder zu hart? Hätte als alternative noch eine 400er hier liegen!

Gruß, Hannes


----------

